# Massive 34" 420cc Chinese import, Milwaukee, WI



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey guys, while perusing the local craigslist ads I came across this brand new, never used, 420cc, 34" wide x 23" high intake monster of a Chinese import snowblower.

No affiliation, just posted for interest sake. Yeah, I know, they called it an Ariens... Must be desperate to sell.

SNOW THROWER BRAND NEW- Ariens

In researching it I came up with this page:

420cc 34" Chain drive snow blower

The interesting part is the same company makes this blower with a Briggs & Stratton engine!

B&S 420cc 34"snow blower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well isn't that just an interesting looking machine ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I see yard art


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe a not too distant cousin of the doomed and ill fated Stanley's ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe a not too distant cousin of the doomed and ill fated Stanley's ??


that's what I was thinking hey but you could use the briggs or loncin ( ? ) motor to repower another snowblower that you are trying to breath new life into


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think we should add Yongkang to our list of brands here on the forum.:laugh:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I think we should add Yongkang to our list of brands here on the forum.:laugh:


one day they are going to make a good snowblower but not today

Could be the wave of the future. Everyone will have a Yongkang in their garage.:sad::angry::icon-shocked:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The control panel is just like Husqvarna's 300 series machines. I'd like to see this with a hydro transmission, cast iron impeller and gearbox, with the Briggs & Stratton 420cc engine in a 24" or 28", and of course made in the South Carolina plant.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I think we should add Yongkang to our list of brands here on the forum.:laugh:


added!

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html

Scot


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

They also make this track model based maybe on the Yanmar?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

They'll fit right under Yard Man and just above all other brands. The post count will explode!:bs:


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

So a little dreaming in my part that mine was made here even though the tag says "assembled in the USA", I now know where my snowblower came from. Along with some craftsmans and the black and yellow poulan pro's. The poulan pro's had husqvarna parts numbers for their parts listings which gave me glimmer of hope but that is now gone. 

I retain a small shred of dignity based only on my ownership of a handful of old snowblowers.

I post an online stock picture of my husqvarna since I don't have my machine e handy right now.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Same model I have.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

In reading on another site for this model, they state it does, in fact, have a hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It pretty much is a husqvarna. The reason I went with a husqvarna was after opening up all the major brands transmissions the husqvarna was quite heavily built. So it was the most bang for my buck as far as build quality. Paid $1000. To get the same in other brands started at 1600 or so. 

Still happy with the buy. Two years later it gets a general lube, oil change and spark plug and works great.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

That seems to be the general consensus on those..... haven't heard anything bad yet.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It looks just like a few years model back husqvarna










Husqvarna


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

interesting..so now the question is, is this:

A. a legitimately licensed Husqvarna product, made with the permission and cooperation of Husqvarna, but made in China.

or.

B. A complete rip-off and illegal clone of a Husqvarna? (Chinese companys do actually do this, all the time...its where the term "Honda Clone" comes from.)

I dont know which it is..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There is also a third possibility:

C. Was the "few years model back" Husqvarna perhaps made in China, in the same factory that this "Yongkang" machine was made, then imported by Husqvarna?

We havent heard of any Husqvarna's being wholly made in China yet..but its certainty conceivable..

again, please note that the above is pure speculation..just trying to figure the relationship between the "real" Husqvarna and the orange "Yongkang"..there clearly is a relationship, somehow..we just dont know what it is.

scot


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have the time nor patience to do the research on what comes from where but my best guess would be husqvarna has all the stampings done over there and shipped here for assembly. Then simply says to another company "hey we have this nice snowblower stamping and all the related parts". Do you want to buy it?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like a Husky clone (grips & chute Husky, dash their lower end Poulan brand).


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Actually, it is from the same company that supplies the Husqvarna equipment. That is why there are similarities, and why it uses all the same parts. So, all I really need to do is find a Husqvarna model with the same build and I can buy the parts I need.

Looks like I might be picking this one up. This is really going to kill off my older MTD 2-stage buildup. I will have a LOT of parts to sell.

It is a bit larger than I need (I could probably get away with a 24" unit as the smallest, a 28" unit would be ideal and a 34" unit is overkill), but more power/capacity is always better and overkill isn't so bad. 

It also has DC start with an onboard battery, just like the Yamahas. Pretty cool.

I figure a auger paddle kit and this thing should be perfect and unstoppable.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, scratch that...

They agreed on a price, was working out a time to go get it, then I just got a call back and they reneged on the price.

Oh, well, I guess the MTD rebuild is still on. And the wheel keeps on spinning...


----------

